# battery issue



## rjumawan (Sep 13, 2012)

Have no idea what happen but my tablet will not charge to fully anymore.Let it charge for a full day and it only gets to 47 percent sometimes.I tried the callibration thing and that didnt work.Im running 4.1 on a sprint galaxy tab if that helps any.Please someone out there help me resolve this issue ASAP.thankx..one more thing.I did a full wipe and reflash also.Now my tablet is dead and wont even power on...smh


----------

